
Ask HN: What technologies to study for remote work? - 1throw2away3
I currently have experience working for both two of the &#x27;big 4&#x27; (Apple, Google, Amazon, Facebook, Microsoft, ...), and am now working in HFT. All 3 positions have been in low-latency and high-scale C++, but I see this isn&#x27;t a popular option for remote work. I&#x27;d like to spend my free-time for the next year or so studying the right technologies so I can find a remote job and buy a home in Colorado or something.
Is JavaScript the right choice for this? Are there any guides for finding remote work? I&#x27;m willing to put in any amount of effort required to reach this goal.
======
danielvf
It sounds like you have rare skills. You certainly could learn to be just
another web dev, but I'd take a shot at seeing if you can use your current
skills remotely - you are likely to earn more.

I'd probably learn Python/Django and numpy. They gives you the ability to do
solid backend web dev, and should open up plenty of jobs. Python is also often
used to tie together high performance c code, so you may be able to find work
that uses both your new skill and your old.

